# neues project -> Plug-in project. Wie plugin starten?



## Guest (22. Dez 2007)

Also, ich wollt zum ersten mal ein Java-Plugin erstellen/laufen lassen, habs wie folgt gemacht:
New Project -> Plugin-in Project -> Project name -> ... -> "Hello, World"

*So, nun weiß ick aber net wie ich das vorgefertigte Plugin starten soll??*
In "src" wurde automatisch "Activator.java" und "sampleAction.java" erstellt. "Run as" ist aber auf beide java-KLassen net applicable! 
Oder muss ich auf plugin.xml oder manifest.mf gehen, und diese irgendwie starten lassen? Aber wie?

Außerdem krieg ich 7 waring messages! Liegt das Problem vielleicht an den waring messages, oder sind diese normal?

7 warning messages: 
1.While loading class "org.eclipse.mylyn.tasks.ui.TaskListManager", thread "Thread[main,6,main]" timed out waiting (5000ms) for thread "Thread[Worker-3,5,main]" to finish starting bundle "update@plugins/org.eclipse.mylyn.tasks.ui_2.0.0.v20070627-1400.jar [125]". To avoid deadlock, thread "Thread[main,6,main]" is proceeding but "org.eclipse.mylyn.tasks.ui.TaskListManager" may not be fully initialized.
2. While loading class "org.eclipse.mylyn.tasks.ui.TasksUiPlugin", ...
...

System:
Eclipse 3.3.x


----------



## Wildcard (22. Dez 2007)

Run -> Eclipse Application


----------



## Guest (22. Dez 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Run -> Eclipse Application


Yipi! Hat geklappt, danke.

(Hab alle Ordner abgeklatscht bis "Eclipse Application" im Run-Symbol aufgetaucht ist. Dann hab ich mich gewundert wieso ich von "Hello World" nix in der sich neu öffnenden Eclipse-Instanz seh. Hab erst etwas später entdeckt dass sich ein neues-Menü in Eclipse befindet welches das Hello-World Fesnter öffnet  )


----------



## Guest (22. Dez 2007)

Unglaublich, da hab ich doch tatsächlich das richtige Forum erwischt, dass Leute wie du zu dieser späten Stunde noch Posts schreiben...!?! :lol:


----------



## Wildcard (22. Dez 2007)

Deine Warning Messages, wo hast du die her? Aus der PDE-Runtime Error Log View?
Dort läuft alles zusammen was in irgendwelchen PlugIns schief läuft, hat also nicht unbedingt etwas mit dir zu tun.
In diesem Fall hat das Mylin Plugin Probleme gemeldet und das hat wohl ganz sicher nichts mit dir zu tun  :wink: 
Schau dir die Resourcen auf der Eclipse Seite, das Wiki und die Mailing Listen an. PlugIn Entwicklung ist zwar überraschend einfach, aber ein riesiges Gebiet, rechne also mit einigen Startschwierigkeiten.


----------



## Guest (22. Dez 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deine Warning Messages, wo hast du die her? Aus der PDE-Runtime Error Log View?


Ja, Error Log.



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau dir die Resourcen auf der Eclipse Seite, das Wiki und die Mailing Listen an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildcard (22. Dez 2007)

http://www.eclipse.org/resources/
http://wiki.eclipse.org/Main_Page

Weiterhin empfehlen kann ich die Webinare um schnell einen Überblick über Projekt XY zu erhalten:
http://live.eclipse.org/


----------

